# broken bones



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Nope. But I'm covered in scars and I've pulled a couple muscles.

But if you REALLY wanna know, I got my toe stuck in a bike chain(don't ask how or why) and it "clicks" depending on how I move it.:thumbs_up I still haven't bothered figuring out if this counts as a break. Anyone got an answer....? Doesn't hurt me at all, by the way.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

collar bone, fingers, and a whole bunch of stitches.......one set on my head from a beer bottle:beer:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Split my lip open on a schooldesk- 6 stitches, grade 5..
Sprained my elbow once..
Never broken a bone..
I have a scar on the underside of my right wrist from a stupid kid with a large, pointy rock(he was 3, I was 6).
Multiple injuries to the same spot on my upper lip..got run over by a sled(I was 3); fell while skating(I was 2) and again during the first injury listed..resulting in a bump of scar tissue on my lip.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

if a tooth counts i have broken a bone. if not no broken bones for me. funny story! i was playing football with brother, and he throw a wild pass. of course i went for it a mash. I tripped over a stone flower pot and hit me mouth on the other stone pot. broke my tooth and we i hit my lip went under my top set of teeth and tore a big hole in it. i have had two rut canals, 3 fake teeth, a crown, one lip surgery. i have had several pulled mussels, and two gashes in the head. both going to the skole. and 3 or four deep cuts. 2 stab wounds( both given by different brothers) one pichfork and one rusty sharp sizers. and was shot at two times. ( used to live in the gang park of a county in South Carolina.:wink: have had a lot of live threating things happen to me in my life.( most not included in this post) peace out


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I broke my foot last year! Playin football.. first offensive part of the game and a 452 lb. black guy stepped on my foot breakin it instantly!


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have personaly not broke any bones Knock on wood but I have brokin my sisters pinkey 3 weeks ago not cool playin with a nerf ball I threw it at her broke her pinkey i have sprained my wrist play football puled a hammy last week and other than that i cant think of anything else.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No bones, but I have cut, stabbed, crushed, pulled, sprained, burned, or in some other way maimed almost every limb of my body. You think I would learn, wouldn't yah?


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

3 fingers,left arm,left wrist,right ankle,and my collar bone. im very careful not to get hurt


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

both feet big toe three times pinky nuckle fighting once sprained ankles dislocated shoulder lasts indoor season


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I broke my foot last year! Playin football.. first offensive part of the game and a 452 lb. black guy stepped on my foot breakin it instantly!


Me too... only we were playin barefoot on the beach.. and he only weighed like 200lbs... :lol: That was the first, did it again to the other foot, broke my left wrist twice, and fractured my shoulder. Plenty of stitches in the mix too.. but I learned early in life.. I heal fast...  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Me too... only we were playin barefoot on the beach.. and he only weighed like 200lbs... :lol: That was the first, did it again to the other foot, broke my left wrist twice, and fractured my shoulder. Plenty of stitches in the mix too.. but I learned early in life.. I heal fast...  :thumb: :lol:


Haha yea... this 452 lb black guy was outta breath when he ran from the huddle to the line.. it was pathetic! haha


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i have never broken a bone but i have sprained my ankle


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

hmmmm, lets see

Dislocated BOTH knees (it is WAAAAYY more painful than breaking bones) I will now have arthritis IN my knees for the rest of my life

Broken pinky

broken collar bone

numerous sprains in my wrists and ankles (thanks skateboarding)

knocked unconcious because I fell off a ladder onto concrete


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

bowhunter1347 said:


> hmmmm, lets see
> 
> Dislocated BOTH knees (it is WAAAAYY more painful than breaking bones) I will now have arthritis IN my knees for the rest of my life
> 
> ...


I also have my knees slightly dislocated! It sux bad! I deal with it every day of my life since the track meet in 6th grade.... Hyper-extended both knees hard and my knees were like facing backwards... it was pretty nasty...

Doctor says im not supposed to be playin football... what do doctors know eh? lol

I'll agree.. its pretty painful every dang day of ur life but you learn to live with it... its a pain that is there.. and will eventually go away! Suck it up as my coach would say!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah...one of my friends plays hockey and he's got some...stuff wrong with one of his organs. Sooner or later that kid's gonna get slammed real nicely and that's it.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> yeah...one of my friends plays hockey and he's got some...stuff wrong with one of his organs. Sooner or later that kid's gonna get slammed real nicely and that's it.


Ouch... didnt wanna know that!


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

Evinrude you silly little boy don't you know that you won't get hurt as much if you're more careful? Why do you think I only have a knee injury? It's from hitting it so much on the gym floor... lol


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

lots of stuff. they had to rebuild my knee, broken more fingers than i can remember, ankles are terrible. my left knee is bad too. my shoulder constantly hurts, popped it out and toar everything, a couple toes, they say i'll need a knee replacement in my 50's definitely. my lower back from hitting a tree. ummm lots of scars, stitches. everything was from racing my dirtbike really cept a couple toes. also soccer was the cause of all the ankle trouble. in the morning i cant reallly walk at all. takes me a little to get going. and all this and i turn 17 in a month. haha sucks i know


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

kwikdraw said:


> Evinrude you silly little boy don't you know that you won't get hurt as much if you're more careful? Why do you think I only have a knee injury? It's from hitting it so much on the gym floor... lol


hey guys this is my moron sister.


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

I am not a moron!  that's very sad that you would call me something so mean! Well if I'm a moron, you were adopted!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

hey hey hey...keep it at the dinner table. :nono:


:lol:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> hey hey hey...keep it at the dinner table. :nono:
> 
> 
> :lol:


Hahahaha! Nice!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

kwikdraw said:


> I am not a moron!  that's very sad that you would call me something so mean! Well if I'm a moron, you were adopted!


yes you r u moron and your adopted from mars and i could not be adopdid i look to much like dad


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> hey hey hey...keep it at the dinner table. :nono:
> 
> 
> :lol:



no no no...i wont keep it at the dinner table its gotten to the exstent of the world wide web.aka www


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

well "little brother" i can't be adopted either, because i look to much like daddy's cousin. and grandma. and i have dad's knees (horrible) and i'm built like mom so... HA it's just coincidence that you look like MY daddy! So HA you are adopted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

u all guess what i am a moron and i am from mars i just use a cloaking device.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

im not adopted i look too much like grandpa dads cousins son i have dads ankles (worse than knees) and nice coment to your self  (i made the comment)lololol :shade::slice::secret:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

This goes to both of you. 

:bs:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> This goes to both of you.
> 
> :bs:


smart


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Evinrude said:


> smart


:dontknow:


----------

